# Entwurf DIN EN 619:2019



## Aventinus (8 Juli 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab den Entwurf DIN EN 619:2019 auf dem Tisch. Scheint ja auf den ersten Blick recht gut zu werden.

Ich hab aber auch gleich wieder Fragen:
Ich bin der Meinung, dass im Wartungsbereich Tragkettenförderer im Automatikbetrieb laufen dürfen obwohl sich IH-Personal aufhält. Ein Kunde ist der Meinung, dass beim Zusammenstoß von zwei Gitterboxen aufgrund einer Fehlfunktion dies als Quetschgefahr zu interpretieren ist. Somit ist der ganze Bereich als Gefahrenbereich einzustufen und bei Betreten abzuschalten.

Gibt es eine Definition für Gefahrenbereich?
Ist das Quetschen zwischen zwei Lasten zu berücksichtigen? Im Entwurf wird in Kapitel "4.2.1.1.4 Scheren/Quetschen zwischen der Last und einem festen Teil der Umgebung" explizit auf Quetschen/Scheren zwischen Last und Umgebung eingegangen. 

Wie seht ihr das?


----------



## stevenn (8 Juli 2019)

ich kenne die Norm nicht und kann nur pauschal antworten. Quetschgefahr muss immer berücksichtigt werden, egal was die Ursache ist. Also wenn das in deiner Norm nicht erwähnt wird, die Gefahr aber unbestreitbar vorhanden ist, dann musst du diese mindern. ich vermute deine Norm ist eine C-Norm und Maßnahmen sind vorgegeben. wenn diese Gefahr nicht beschrieben ist, dann musst du diese selbst bewerten und dir eben selber Maßnahmen gemäß 12100 ausdenken, die dann den dementsprechenden PL (13849) haben. für mich im Sondermaschinenbau ist das Alltag.


----------



## Aventinus (8 Juli 2019)

stevenn schrieb:


> ich kenne die Norm nicht und kann nur pauschal antworten. Quetschgefahr muss immer berücksichtigt werden, egal was die Ursache ist. Also wenn das in deiner Norm nicht erwähnt wird, die Gefahr aber unbestreitbar vorhanden ist, dann musst du diese mindern. ich vermute deine Norm ist eine C-Norm und Maßnahmen sind vorgegeben. wenn diese Gefahr nicht beschrieben ist, dann musst du diese selbst bewerten und dir eben selber Maßnahmen gemäß 12100 ausdenken, die dann den dementsprechenden PL (13849) haben. für mich im Sondermaschinenbau ist das Alltag.



Soweit ist mir das schon alles klar. Aber wenn der Normenschreiber die Quetschgefahren zwischen Last und Umgebung ein einem bisher nicht bekannten Detailierungsgrad beschreibt und die Quetschgefahr zwischen zwei Lasten nicht beschreibt - und das für ganz handelsübliche Palettenfördertechnik - unterstelle ich, dass der Normenschreiber das nicht einfach "vergessen" hat. An vielen stellen des Entwurfs wird impliziert, dass die Fördertechnik bei Anwesenheit von Personen in Betrieb sein kann, auch bei Lasten von >100k bei 0,5m/s. Und da glaube ich nicht, dass ich jeden Transport in PLr=c abschalten muss wenn die Palette den nächsten Förderer erreicht hat.


----------



## stevenn (8 Juli 2019)

die Gefahr kann eventuell ja auch anders beseitigt werden, außer durch abschalten. Wenn sich da jemand verletzen kann, muss etwas getan werden. was die beste Maßnahme ist, musst du ermitteln, wenn es in der Norm nicht vorgegeben ist.


----------



## hirngabel (8 Juli 2019)

Da es sich hier noch um einen Entwurf handelt könntest Du dich eventuell mal an den zuständigen Normenausschuss wenden. Vielleicht gibt es dann in der finalen Version eine bessere Formulierung. 

https://www.din.de/de/mitwirken/normenausschuesse/nam/entwuerfe/wdc-beuth:din21:303928706


----------



## Safety (8 Juli 2019)

Hallo, ich fange mal an mit der Erläuterung was eine hinreichende Risikoreduzierung in verschiedenen Anwendungen bedeuten kann. 
  Würde man einen Stetigförderer wie in den Normen DIN EN 619 oder der prDIN EN 619 im Anwendungsbereich aufgeführt nach A und B Normen betrachten, müsste man immer zu dem Schluss kommen er muss mit feststehenden und verriegelten trennenden Schutzeinrichtungen gesichert werden. Dazu findest Du viele Beispiel in den Normen. 
  Aber dazu gibt es eben Typ-C Normen, hier ist nun mal ein Kompromiss zwischen möglicher Anwendung und hinreichender Risikominderung, die zu einem akzeptablen Restrisiko führt, ermittelt worden.
  Ein Beispiel Drehmaschine Norm DIN EN ISO 23125 Typ 1, die haben eine Backfutterschutz aber da sind noch sehr viele offene Gefahrenstellen und ja diese Maschine darf man so betreiben, A und B Normen würden wieder zu einem anderen Ergebnis führen.
  Also ist eine entscheidende Frage ist, welchen Stand der Technik, was quasi Typ-C Normen darstellen, gibt es für meine Maschine!
  Aber zurück zu Deiner Frage, in dieser Norm gibt es einige solcher Ausnahmen bzw. Abwägungen zwischen Handhabbarkeit und Risiko.
  Wichtig ist das man die in der Norm definierten Bereiche versteht, siehe dazu den Abschnitt 3.1 und folgende. 
  Dann zu Deiner Frage:
  [FONT=&quot]Quetsch- und Scherstellen zwischen den Stetigförderern und bewegtem Stückgut [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Schutzmaßnahmen siehe Abschnitt 4.20.4 [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]4.20.4.1 Quetsch- und Scherstellen zwischen Rollenbahnen und bewegtem Stückgut[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]4.20.4.2 Quetsch- und Scherstellen zwischen Tragketten- oder Doppelbandförderern und bewegtem Stückgut[/FONT]
Die Maßnahmen sind nur an Arbeitsplätzen notwendig!
Dann zu Deiner Frage mit dem Zusammenstoß, aus meiner Sicht deckt der Abschnitt 4.20.4.2 auch diese Gefährdung ab. 
Weiterhin zu beachten sind die Abschnitte 
  4.2.1.2.1 Anstoßen mit der Last bei Stückgütern innerhalb der Breite des Stetigförderers
  4.2.1.2.2 Anstoßen mit der Last bei Stückgütern, die die Breite des Stetigförderers überschreiten
  relevant.


----------



## Aventinus (9 Juli 2019)

Hallo Safety!

Dann sehe ich das schon richtig, im klassichen IH-Bereich brauche ich keine Maßnahme gegen besonderen Maßnahmen gegen das Zusammenstoßen von Gitterboxen treffen. Das mit den Stoßgeschwindigkeiten war schon klar - ist aber sowieso kein Problem.

Danke schön.


----------

